# Schätzung des Verbrauchs



## haliava

Hallo zusammen!
Ich bin am Übersetzen einer Vorschrift (vom Spanischen), und es handelt sich um die Logistik, um die neue Abwicklung des ganzen Logistikprozesses. Also, wie könnte ich am besten "previsiones de consumo de la empresa XXX" ins Deutsche übersetzen?

Danke!


----------



## Robocop

haliava said:


> Wie könnte ich am besten "previsiones de consumo de la empresa XXX" ins Deutsche übersetzen?


Verbrauchsschätzungen für/der (jenachdem!! Du musst Dich halt genauer ausdrücken) Firma XXX


----------



## dec-sev

Robocop said:


> Verbrauchsschätzungen für/der (jenachdem!! Du musst Dich halt genauer ausdrücken) Firma XXX


"Verbrauchsschätzung" würde ich als "valoración de consumo" übersetzen. Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen "previsión" und "valoración", ich vermute. Oder?


----------



## Sowka

Dann wäre es vielleicht eher "Prognose" oder "Voraussage".

Je nachdem, WER diese Übersicht mit welcher ABSICHT erstellt, könnte man vielleicht auch schreiben: "Geplanter Konsum der Firma XY"...

Oder "Einschätzung des geplanten Verbrauchs"..

Wenn es um Logistik geht und der Betrieb, der die Anleitung erstellt, ein Zulieferer ist, dann ginge vielleicht auch "Geplante Abnahmemenge der Firma.."


----------



## Robocop

dec-sev said:


> "Verbrauchsschätzung" würde ich als "valoración de consumo" übersetzen. Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen "previsión" und "valoración", ich vermute. Oder?


_Verbrauchsschätzung, Verbrauchsvorhersage _und _Verbrauchsprognose _sind in vielen Fällen absolut gleichwertig verwendbar. Wenn allerdings ein _methodisches _Vorgehen mit im Spiel ist (statistische Berechnungen, mathematische Modelle, etc.), dann würde ich die Begriffe_ Verbrauchsvorhersage _und _Verbrauchsprognose_ vorziehen.


----------



## haliava

Schönen Dank, Kollegen!
Es geht nämlich um eine Art zusätzlicher Dienstleistungen der Firma XXX für die Firma YYY: Firma XXX befasst sich mit der Annahme der Bestellungen, dabei orientiert sie sich auf die Anweisungen der Firma YYY, also die _geplante_ _Verbrauchsschätzung ? _Die komplette Aussage ist:"_XXX se responsabiliza de la recepción de toda la información de previsiones de consumo de YYY y de la aplicación de los porcentajes asignados desde YYY YYY para cada referencia de articulo N1 y articulo N2 y proveedor, así como de las modificaciones temporales de dichos porcentajes siguiendo las instrucciones de YYY._ "  Danke noch mal!


----------



## dec-sev

Robocop said:


> _Verbrauchsschätzung, Verbrauchsvorhersage _und _Verbrauchsprognose _sind in vielen Fällen absolut gleichwertig verwendbar.


Das will ich mir klar machen. Jetzt sind wir im Juli 2009. Du sagst mir: „Dec, mache mal Verbrauchsvorhersage für September 2009“. Man kann aber nicht mich beauftragen mit Verbrauchs*vorhersagen* für May 2009. Was ist mit „Verbrauchsschätzung“? Kann man Verbrauchsschätzung für September 2009 im Juli machen?


Sowka said:


> Oder "Einschätzung des geplanten Verbrauchs"..


Dieselbe frage. Falls das möglich ist, Einschätzung des geplanten Verbrauchs für September im Juli zu machen, dann verstehe ich nicht den Unterschied zwischen „Planierung des Verbrauchs“ und "Einschätzung des geplanten Verbrauchs".

@*haliava*: He leído lo escrito en alemán así como en español muchas veces, pero no logro coger el sentido. Quiero decir, qué precisamente hace la firma XXX. Entiendo que recibe alguna información de YYY, pero no tengo ninguna idea sobre lo de la aplicación de los porcentajes. Supongo que otros tengan el mismo prolbema y por eso tu hilo dedicado a este tema siguie sin contestar. 


> _die geplante Verbrauchsschätzung ?_


 Scheint mir doppelt gemopelt zu sein. Oder in diesem Fall, kann man  den Sazt als " eine für einen Tag geplante Verbrauchsschätzung" verstehen. Oder irre ich mich?


----------



## haliava

Das ist das Problemchen: ich fasse das auch nicht ganz  Die Logistikmanager pflegen sich so komisch zu äussern, darum funktioniert ja die Logistik so schlecht öfters.


----------



## Robocop

die *geplante *Verbrauchs*schätzung* von nächster Woche = für nächste Woche ist eine Verbrauchsschätzung geplant / nächste Woche will man den Verbrauch (für irgendeine Zeitperiode) schätzen


----------

